# Wiederherstellen von Netzwerkverbindungen (WIN2000) klappt net....



## Ruediger (5. Dezember 2002)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes problem:
mein netzwerk (5 rechner alle mit windows 2000 service pack 3) sind über ein switch mit meinem server ebenfalls win2000 professionell verbunden. (ohne domäne). ich habe ich dem server 2 verzeichnisse freigegeben, mit denen ich alle anderen rechner beim booten verbinden lasse. und hier liegt das problem:

manchmal booten die rechner zwar ordnungsmäß, aber zeigen mir dann beim "Wiederherstellen der Netzwerkverbindungen" einen Fehler an. Manchmal klappt aber auch alles, es dauert nur ewig.

Wenn die Netzwerkverbindungen nicht hergestellt werden können, kann ich aber in den explorer gehen und manuell das laufwerk anklicken, dann gehts.

woran zum teufel *ups* liegt das?

danke im voraus
rue


----------



## Eyewitness (9. Dezember 2002)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du dran gedacht hast, aber vergib mal überall statische IP's und probier dann nochmal. Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Rüdiger:

Ich kann dir leider nicht sage woher dieses Problem herkommt sondern nur wie du es lösen können wirst.
Richte eine Domain ein. 
Durch die Domain wird das ganze Netzwerk anders verwaltet und solche Probleme treten nicht mehr auf.


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

@chris

er kann auf w2k prof keine domain einrichten weil es kein server ist sondern nur sein pseudo"server" 

das mit den fixen IP Adressen denke ich mal ist eine möglichkeit.
was möglicherweise auch für ne beschleunigung sorgen könnte wären, zusätzlich zu den fixen IP s die rechner in die datei hosts einzutragen.

der pfad unter w2k ist hoffe ich bis auf das windows gleich wie bei xp

xp = C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

w2k vermutlich C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\etc


die datei öffnen mit editor, und unterhalb nach dem gleichen schema wie localhost, deine rechner mit zugehöriger IP eintragen


----------

